# Sand pic



## johnnymax (May 22, 2019)

OK, here is my image upload test of the pool filter sand. Not sure I will use it, there are a lot of very fine grains.
I really need to just spend a little money and do it right.
I have no idea why I am so cheap!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You are welcome and I can see your pic upload!

I think pool filter sand may come in different grain sizes but that also may be determined by location. I tried a local supplier and it was too coarse for my taste and the color was too tan for my liking.

I'm currently using an architectural product meant for pool or floor coatings made by Estes' called PermaColor Quartz in Trowel-Rite (20-40 mesh) size and using black, white and brown combination in all my tanks and I love it and so do my fish. I buy it from a local to me distributor so I'm not sure if it's available everywhere.


----------

